# ECAS Status changed to "In Process"



## androb (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello All,

Checked the ecas status tonight and we have moved into "In Process", hooray!!! 

We can now see light at the end of the tunnel. However, we now feel very nervous, with thoughts of the application failing. Now the long wait hoping for our medical request.

Has anybody else moved into "In Process" today?

Kind regards,
Rob and Andrea.
UK

FSW received at CIO Nova Scotia: 27/11/2009. 120 Day AOR received: 01/02/2010. Documents sent to CHC London: 26.03.2010. 2nd AOR received: 30/03/2010. In Process: 21/09/2010. Medical requests received: Waiting! Medicals: Waiting!


----------



## THEARCHERS (Oct 4, 2010)

androb said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Checked the ecas status tonight and we have moved into "In Process", hooray!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Rob and Andrea,

I am glad to see you are making some progress, we submitted our FSW to Nova Scotia in late Jan 2010 some six weeks after you. From the dates you have supplied we have been following you to the CHC in London by approx 6 weeks as well. Following that logic, and fingers crossed our status may change to "In Progress" early November.

Have you received your medical requests yet? 
Does anyone know how long the process will take from that point?

Best of luck with your application.

Kevin


----------



## androb (Aug 26, 2009)

*ECAS status.*

Hello Kevin,

Thanks for your message. 

Having looked at other peoples applications that are slightly ahead of us, the medical requests seem to be 1 - 2 months after going into "In Process". That is, all being well with the application. However, I have read on other sites that there is a delay in the London embassy, with further medical requests and visas not being issued until Dec. - Jan. Some people have received a letter from London stating this. We are taking it all with "a pinch of salt". 

It is all a waiting game, as usual!!

I will let you know when I hear any news.

Kind regards,
Rob and Andrea.


----------



## Asabani (Dec 22, 2011)

androb said:


> Hello Kevin,
> 
> Thanks for your message.
> 
> ...


Hi there

my application status has changed to " In Process " . Looking at your post date, you were in this position around 4 months ago. if you don't mind can you please tell me what is your application status now?


----------

